

"New Car Smell" blamed for Tesla crash - bcsmith
http://blog.sfgate.com/energy/2014/02/07/tesla-driver-blames-fatal-crash-on-new-car-smell/

======
tylerlh
The driver must have gotten a defective model since I'm guessing his windows
didn't work...

------
bhartzer
"the car had a strong, new-car smell that prompted him to use a baking soda
car freshener in it" So it was the baking soda new car smell that caused him
to fall asleep, not just the new car smell. I know, technicalities....

